# where I can find information about connecting the motor to the driveshaft?



## miernik (Nov 28, 2009)

And I forgot the add that the car is rear-wheel drive only (RWD), so the idea with ICE powering front wheels and electric rear wheels won't work.

It's a Mercedes-Benz 308D van model 602.316, curb weight 2035 kg (4486 lb).

I need some adapter that would attach the motor directly to the drive shaft, how do I go about getting such adapter, buy, make one, how it should function?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

miernik said:


> And I forgot the add that the car is rear-wheel drive only (RWD),........ I need some adapter that would attach the motor directly to the drive shaft, how do I go about getting such adapter, buy, make one, how it should function?


Hi miernik,

This is not your usual EV conversion adaptor plate. I doubt you will find much info about it. Happens I have done similar motor coupling on large commercial vehicles. Here it is called a transfer case. You can actually find commercial products which are used for water pumps on fire trucks and such. These are way too big for a car. The only transfer cases of suitable car size are for 4WD drivelines and those are unlikely to work for you.

The other thing for you to realize is that you will need a reduction ratio between the electric motor and driveline.

Regards,

major


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Try netgain

http://www.go-ev.com/


----------



## miernik (Nov 28, 2009)

Salty9 said:


> Try netgain
> 
> http://www.go-ev.com/


That site is almost unbrowsable, it has buggy javascript, but using Google and the site name I found this:
http://www.go-ev.co.uk/adapter_plate.html
This gives me some idea how such things are made generally, but still does not give a solution for my van.


----------



## miernik (Nov 28, 2009)

major said:


> The other thing for you to realize is that you will need a reduction ratio between the electric motor and driveline.


Why would I need one? Is the one in my rear differential not enough?

There is a 4.875 reduction there, which with 700 mm diameter wheels, it means that at 40 km/h (25 mph) my drive shaft rotates 1500 RPM with torque demand about 45 Nm (and 8.5 kW power to move the car).

Can't electric motors do 45 Nm with 1500 RPM?

And no, I won't drive much faster then 40 km/h, maybe max 60 km/h, when torque would be 60 Nm and 2200 RPM.


----------



## miernik (Nov 28, 2009)

major said:


> This is not your usual EV conversion adaptor plate. I doubt you will find much info about it. Happens I have done similar motor coupling on large commercial vehicles. Here it is called a transfer case.


Can you try to make me imagine how such a thing looks like?

If I go to my local ironworker's workshop who does simple things out of metal, is he likely to make me one, or what is the common way to acquire such adapters?

Should it be done out of steel or aluminum or something else?

A belt like the one for alternator would be simplest, is it not going to work here?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

miernik said:


> Can't electric motors do 45 Nm with 1500 RPM?


I suppose, but a 22.5 Nm 3000 RPM motor would be a lot smaller machine, typically.

I don't know what your objective is here, but the torque levels you speak of seem small for a vehicle of over 2 tons.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

miernik said:


> Can you try to make me imagine how such a thing looks like?


Here is one we used on a 18,000 pound truck. http://www.waterousco.com/pdf/specsheets/IndustrialProducts/TMR Reversing Transmission.pdf


----------



## efan (Aug 27, 2009)

here's the general idea as to how the connection is done:

http://evalbum.com/popupimg.php?10654

http://webpages.charter.net/dhrivnak/motor.htm

but there is a bit more electronics to it than just flipping a switch I think.


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks,



efan said:


> here's the general idea as to how the connection is done:
> 
> http://evalbum.com/popupimg.php?10654
> 
> ...


I was wondering about the naughty bits.

I would think this might create a lot of interest. 

Edit: One drawback is the lack of regeneration.


----------



## miernik (Nov 28, 2009)

Salty9 said:


> Try netgain
> 
> http://www.go-ev.com/


Ok, here is a link where I can actually get some information: http://www.go-ev.com/TransWarP.html

But as I don't want nor need their EMIS system, as I only want to drive on diesel OR electric, but not both at the same time, maybe I don't have to use their motor to make an installation with the drive shaft going through the motor?

Maybe just any motor with a double-ended shaft will do? Are such motors common?

Or even build my own motor around the drive shaft of my car? That way I wouldn't have to cut the drive shaft or adapt it, just use the original drive shaft fully, with a motor as long as the drive shaft? Or even two or three motors.


----------

